# Frog from Bolivian sub-tropics



## NBond1986 (Dec 24, 2009)

Hello, I've been living in Bolivia for the past 2 years. I'm a biologist and specialize in venomous invertebrates, and am founder of SCABIES (Southern California Arachnid Bug Invertebrate Entomological Society)....a now decently recognized group in the world of invert enthusiasts. [scabies.myfreeforum.org] Anyway, that's my little introduction.

I was in a mountainous region of the subtropics of Cochabamba, Bolivia driving home on an 8 hour road trip, when we were suddenly stopped due to the road collapsing from the heavy rains. Well, I collected a few tadpoles on the side of the road, and this is what they became.....

What are they? Is my hunch correct?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Oh my.......

Look at the orange saddle on the legs.

Interesting.


----------



## frogandtoad (Apr 24, 2009)

Hello there. I think that frog is possibly a young Ameerega picta. They are a beautiful frog with great flash marks. I could be wrong however...The young look a little different than the adults. They do range into that area of Bolivia. 

Here is a map of their range. 
http://www.iucnredlist.org/apps/redlist/details/55231/0/rangemap

Anyways, thank you for your post! That was an awesome find!

Oh, have you ever gone up to Madidi National Park?


----------



## NBond1986 (Dec 24, 2009)

Oh my goodness! I think youre right!!!!!

So this means that I actually found a Dendrobatid (possibly)!!!!

Found this on google images....
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3234/2669604495_c75db1b64d.jpg

I am supremely excited about this. I've always been an invert guy, so I don't know much about herps....

But when I saw the little froglet losing it's tail in my tank.....I had a hunch it might be a PD Frog.

Came to the right place!!! Thanks a lot.

Also, yes, I have been to Madidi Nat Park. It's absolutely stunning.
I've been very blessed to have 3 generations of family here (WWI and WWII fleeing families from Europe landed here).
So, I've got lots of jungle and Andes to explore. I'm currently on the lookout for Phoneutria spp. aka "Brazilian Wandering Spiders"

Anyway, thanks SOOOO much for help on the ID.

This is awesome.

-Neshan


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

I agree with A. picta as well. AmphibiaWeb has audio/video of their calling, which might help if you hear it while out in the field again: AmphibiaWeb - Ameerega picta


----------



## NBond1986 (Dec 24, 2009)

The tadpoles were found at approximately 

17*10' South
65*46' West


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

GREAT FROGS!! I think they are some sort of Hanneli aff. although the flash marks do say pictas, the body is not as dark as they usually are.


----------



## NBond1986 (Dec 24, 2009)

Hopefully the lighter coloration is due to the fact that they are only just froglets.

By the way, the area I was in is roughly 6,000 feet above sea level. I was driving back from Santa Cruz (low jungle) to Cochabamba where I live (about 9,000 feet above sea level).


----------



## Shockfrog (Apr 14, 2004)

I have to agree they are Ameerega picta. I've been breeding these frogs for a couple of years now and the light brown coloration is always seen in metamorphs and usually a bit better seen in photographs because of the flash. Adults still have a somewhat brown coloration but way darker and almost black to the eye. Froglets will turn dark within a very short time after metamorphosis.


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

I think the frog is much more likely AMEEREGA BOLIVIANA (Boulenger, 1902), although the elevation you record is much higher than that species been recorded at. A look at the belly would make its identification much more precise. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

Nice frog!

Those flash marks are cool eh


----------



## Shockfrog (Apr 14, 2004)

chuckpowell said:


> I think the frog is much more likely AMEEREGA BOLIVIANA (Boulenger, 1902), although the elevation you record is much higher than that species been recorded at. A look at the belly would make its identification much more precise.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Chuck


Crossed my mind aswell, but A. boliviana doesn't have flashmarks like those.


----------



## NBond1986 (Dec 24, 2009)

thanks guys for all the help and input.

please keep it coming! I'm still psyched to have accidentally caught a dendro!!!


----------

